# لو سمحتوا محتاج فونتات عربى بسرعه



## semoo (18 أبريل 2007)

لو سمحتوا محتاج فونتات عربى بسرعه لو سمحتوا


----------



## alpha bidoo (18 أبريل 2007)

*ها هو*

هذا فونت عربي sosa يستخدمه معظم رسامي الاوتوكاد وانصحك باستخدامه لسهولته في طريقة الكتابة بكثير عن فونتات أخرى...:19:

إليك هذا الفونت


----------



## semoo (18 أبريل 2007)

طيب أفهم ده أخده احطه فى الاوتوكاد على طول ولا هو بيفتح ببنامج اي بالظبط
اصل بيطلعلى فايل مش عاوز يفتح بأى برنامج


----------



## diar (18 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا
لتنزيل الفونت تقوم بالتالي:
اولا--- تفتح الـــFolder الذي حمــّلت بداخله برنامج الاوتوكاد. 
اذا لم تكن تعرف اين تم تحميل الاوتوكاد , فقط اذهب الى 

start
search
for files and folders
ثـــم تضغط على 
All files​ثم تكتب في اول مستطيل 
Autocad 2006 او Autocad 2007 .. يعني حسب النسخه التي ترسم عليها

سيظهر لك مجموعة فايلات و عندها تختار الملف الي مكتوب امامه 
c/programme files 
او 
D/ Autocad 2006 
فهذا هوالملف الرئيسي

2-- تبحث عن الملف بداخل ملف الاوتوكاد و اسمه Fonts .....و تفتحه 
3-- تعمل copy/ paste للفايل الذي قمت بتحميله من الرد السابق في هذا الملف


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (18 أبريل 2007)

فونتات عربى اوتوكاد يمكن اضافتها بنفس الطريقة التى قام الزميل diar بشرحها


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (18 أبريل 2007)

فونتات عربى اوتوكاد يمكن اضافتها بنفس الطريقة التى قام الزميل diar بشرحها


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (18 أبريل 2007)

فونتات اخرى


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (18 أبريل 2007)

وفونتات اخرى


----------



## semoo (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا بس المشكله فى المرفقات الى موجوده فى الموضوع 
مش بتفتح اصلا مش عارف ليه يعنى الملف بيطلع اسمع attatchment
ليس له علاقه بفونتات الاوتوكاد يجوز ممكن يكون فيه مشكله فى رفع الملفات او فى الملفات نفسها


----------



## diar (19 أبريل 2007)

صباح الخير:

ملف الفونت مضغوط , يجب انت تستعمل برنامج لفك الملفات المضغوطه
واحتمال كبير ان يكون البرنامج محمل على جهازك.
فقط اضغط right click على الملف بعد تحميله 
ستظهر لك قائمه جانبيه مكتوبه بهذه الطريقه
open
Explore
Extract file..
اذا كانت الاخيره موجوده فمعناها ان جهازك فيه برنامج لفك الملفات المضغوطه , اما اذا لم تكن موجوده فمعناها انك تحتاج ان تحمل البرنامج.

وهذه طريقة اخرى للشرح بالصور: http://www.mazoo.com/unzip-tut.htm


----------



## صقر الاسلام (19 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مسلم معماري (6 فبراير 2008)

ادخل على الرابط ده وحمل كل اللى انت عوزه من الفونتات 
http://rapidshare.com/files/8738031..._1608___1578___1608___1603___1575___1583_.rar


----------



## مهندس مسلم معماري (6 فبراير 2008)

ولاتنسانا من صالح دعائك


----------



## فارسي (6 فبراير 2008)

*مشاركة*

السلام عليكم 

أخي الكريم semoo أنت لست بحاجة لأي فونت لأي خط عربي في أوتوكاد

كل ما عليك أن تقوم بالانتهاء من رسمك في أوتوكاد ( في بيئة الرسم Model space )

ومن ثم قم بطباعة الملف( في بيئة الطباعة Paper space ) على صفحات layout 






وقم بإضافة ما تريد من كلمات في اللغة العربية 

إذ أن برنامج أوتوكاد يتعامل مع اللغة العربية وذلك من خلال الفونتات الموجودة في windows

واعلموا أن المشكلة في عدم ظهور الأحرف العربية في عملية الطباعة سببها 

هو عدم استخدام صفحة Layout في عملية الطباعة 

للاطلاع يرجى الضغط على الرابط التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t26880.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t20996.html

والحمد لله


----------



## الباحث عن العمارة (6 فبراير 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على المعلومات الفيدة كتير


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## freeribo (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم


انا مش عارفة ايه الفوناتات العربى او غيرها لانى مش بستخدم الاتواكاد كتير

بس الملف المرفق فيه كل الفونتات اللى عندى

بعد لما تنزل الملف - فك الضغط و حط الملفات اللى جوه ملف الضغط فى المكان المخصص للفونتات فى ملف الاتوكاد فى السى او الدى حسب الويندوز بتاعك


----------



## newart (1 مارس 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورين على الاسهام الفاعل


----------



## amefight (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميرا1985 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

انا ضفت كل الفونتات يللي موجود هوني 
بسي لغاية هلأ اللغة مو راضية تتعرف 
اش المشكلة ؟؟
بلييييز 
والف شكر ليكم


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mostafa366 (4 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## osaaa (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عرفه السيد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## سكاماكا (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TAHA1973 (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر اهتمامكم ونأمل اللقاء في مزيد من التعاون


----------



## نبعة المدينة (12 مارس 2011)

ميرا1985 قال:


> انا ضفت كل الفونتات يللي موجود هوني
> بسي لغاية هلأ اللغة مو راضية تتعرف
> اش المشكلة ؟؟
> بلييييز
> والف شكر ليكم


اضغط يمين على اختصار البرنامج klik يمين على بنامج short cut ..autocad
تأتيك قائمه اضغط على properties بعدها اضغط على FIND TARGET تظهر قائمه عن كل محتويات البرنامج .ثم افتح ملف FONT قبل ذلك قم بنسخ محتويات الفونتات التي حملتها وبعد فتحها . وبعد ذلك قم بالصاقها داخل ملف الفونت . وبعده اغلق الملف وستلاحظ ان الفونتات الجديد قد تعرف عليها البرنامج .


----------



## الملك أسد (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

